# Puritan Preaching and Conscionable Hearing -- Derek Thomas



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2007)

Puritan Preaching and Conscionable Hearing by Derek Thomas


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2008)

{bump} for those who may have missed this the first time around.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if this article is still accessible?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

Does not look like the link is good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Does not look like the link is good.



That is the reason for my question.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

10-4


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Does anyone know if this article is still accessible?



Anyone? It is a really good article, I can't find it in the archives at Reformation 21, but surely it must be available somewhere.


----------

